# Recherche travail



## DarkOSX (4 Février 2012)

Bo jour,
Je recherche un petit travail pour me faire un peu d'argent pas mois sur internet.
Avez vous des propositions a me proposer?
Merci.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2012)

DarkOSX a dit:


> Bo jour,
> Je recherche un petit travail pour me faire un peu d'argent pas mois sur internet.
> Avez vous des propositions a me proposer?
> Merci.



tu as une webcam ?
un compte paypall ?

Je pense que tu peux prendre un peu de monnaie.


----------



## DarkOSX (4 Février 2012)

c'est a dire?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2012)

il a oublié de préciser qu'il faudra t'effeuiller lentement en prenant des poses lassives 

mais faut faire payer avant, d'où le compte Paypal


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

Une version moderne du


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2012)

Il me semble qu' une place de serveur(s) vient de se liberer, qui cherche un successeur.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

DarkOSX a dit:


> Bo jour,
> Je recherche un petit travail pour me faire un peu d'argent pas mois sur internet.
> Avez vous des propositions a me proposer?
> Merci.



Correcteur, payé aux nombres de fautes corrigées


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je cherche à me faire un peu de pognon sans sortir de chez moi et sans trop m'emmerder.
Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## DarkOSX (4 Février 2012)

MDR
Correcteur orthographique ^^
Si il y'a beaucoup de faute sa va mais si y'en as pas xD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h14 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Il me semble qu' une place de serveur(s) vient de se liberer, qui cherche un successeur.



C'est une connerie ou la vérité MDR


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2012)

C' est la vérité!.

et puis serveur, c' est pas déshonorant, çà permet meme de rouler en cadillac rose si tu veux.


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> C' est la vérité!.
> 
> et puis serveur, c' est pas déshonorant, çà permet meme de rouler en cadillac rose si tu veux.



 Ça, c'était pour les serveurs de la ferme MégaUpload.


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2012)

Et bien ces serveurs cherchent un successeur.

Si DarkosX veut s' y coller...


----------



## DarkOSX (4 Février 2012)

tu me dit ce qu'il faut faire je suis partant j'ai déjà fait des serveurs chez moi.


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2012)

Facile...

Tu enregistre le nom de domaine "mégadownload.com", quand tu as fait çà, il va te falloir un peu de stockage en disques durs, donc= tu vas au magazin, avec plusieurs chariots, tu achetes des climatiseurs aussi, pour ta chambre, parce que çà va chauffer, tu branches tout, et tu reviens quand tu as fais tout çà.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2012)

je préférais l'option à poil devant la cam, mais bon&#8230;


----------



## DarkOSX (4 Février 2012)

lil c'était bien une connerie y'a encore rapidshare si il te manque megaupload.
xD tout problème a solution

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------

À toi de choisir après tu te fais arrête pour autre chose, mais bon c'est sur que 20 ans ou 50 ans de prison c'est mieux de ce montrer a poils xD


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Qui va clore ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2012)

que faire pour gagner cela ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> ​
> que faire pour gagner cela ?



Oh le gros cochon, le v'là déjà avec le talbin à la main 

Il veut DarkOSX rien que pour lui


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Qui va clore ?



Grug ? Amok ? ya quelquun ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

Pour travailler, il faut un statut, des contacts et éventuellement des idées de ce qu&#8217;on peut ou veut faire&#8230; pourquoi pas passer par une agence d&#8217;interim&#8230;

Sinon ta _boitàmail _doit regorger de spampropositions pour se faire des sous en restant chez soi&#8230;

Pis y&#8217;a les petites annonces aussi&#8230;


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2012)

Nephou a dit:


> s et éventuellement des idées de ce quon peut ou veut faire



Il veut faire de l'argnt.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Il veut faire de l'argnt.



Du flouze
de l'artiche
du blé
de la fraîche
des pépettes
de la thune
du qui craque
du sonnant et trébuchant

et j'en oublie...

Mais pour ça il faut des n*EURO*ne*S* :rateau:


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2012)

Ou sinon, tu ouvres un site web ou a chaque clic = pof!= publicité!!!


Et tu te fais des kouyanor!!!! DES KOUYANOR!!!!







http://www.developpez.net/forums/d7...ment-situe-entre-0-09-0-11-regie-simulations/


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Février 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Qui va clore ?



Alors, qui va clore ce non-sujet ???
:modo: :affraid: :hein:


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2012)

patlek a dit:


> DES KOUYANOR!!!!



Non, des nouyankor !


----------



## Chris017 (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je ne sais pas si çà va clore le sujet...je ne pense pas, mais vous parliez de corrections d'orthographe. Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'un job (j'ai envoyé bouler mon patron  ) et une petite rentrée d'argent me conviendrait bien!! Où est-ce que je peux trouver çà? Cela paye vraiment ce truc?
Sinon, si quelqu'un est intéressé...je suis commerciale (professionnels), voilà, çà, c'est fait!


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Il me semble que la suggestion orthographique était en fait une manière insidieuse de faire remarquer à notre ami qu'il en faisait un certain nombre, de fautes.


----------



## Chris017 (15 Février 2012)

Pas d'bol.... J'ai survolé le sujet, bien fait pour moi!! 
Ceci dit, je sais que cela existe mais je ne connais pas sur internet.

Concernant les fautes dans les post, c'est vrai qu'il faut parfois relire à plusieurs reprises pour comprendre quelque chose! (en général, hein!!  je ne vise personne...)


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

Personnellement, je trouve l'idée de _da capo_ très claire.


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2012)

da capo a dit:


> tu as une webcam ?
> un compte paypall ?





subsole a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve l'idée de _da capo_ très claire.



Tu l'as mise en application ?

On peut avoir des retours d'expérience ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2012)

DarkOSX a dit:


> Bo jour,
> Je recherche un petit travail pour me faire un peu d'argent pas mois sur internet.
> Avez vous des propositions a me proposer?
> Merci.


Ca dépend
Tu suces ?


----------



## Sofi06 (15 Février 2012)

Si tu te débrouilles pas trop mal en rédaction tu peux tenter d'être rédacteur web ! Y a plein de sites qui proposent ce genre de job mais bon c'est pas super bien payé et puis faut aimer ça quoi..;
Ou alors faire de la saisie informatique. Pas drole, lassant mais t'es pénard derrière ton écran...


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu suces ?





Sofi06 a dit:


> Y a plein de sites qui proposent ce genre de job mais bon c'est pas super bien payé et puis faut aimer ça quoi..



Voilà.


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca dépend
> Tu suces ?





Sofi06 a dit:


> Y a plein de sites qui proposent ce genre de job mais bon c'est pas super bien payé et puis faut aimer ça quoi..;





ergu a dit:


> Voilà.



Tous l'ergu sont dans la nature.


----------



## Chris017 (15 Février 2012)

Sofi06 : j'ai trouvé en effet un site de rédacteur web. Par contre il semble qu'il est indispensable d'avoir son site web, donc d'être professionnel pour trouver les clients. (Là, je pense que mon commentaire va être détourné...)
Sinon l'idée de la rédaction web me semble pas mal en effet. Je continue mes recherches...

Hmm, pour les autres, ben...je vous laisse dans votre délire hein!!


----------



## Sofi06 (15 Février 2012)

Héhé je vois qu'il faut surveiller ce qu'on raconte ici 

Envoie moi un mp si tu veux, je travaille de temps en temps sur certains sites de rédacteur web ouverts à tous et je peux te filer les liens, ça te ferait gagner du temps... Après tu t'inscris, tu passes le test et s'ils veulent de toi, c'est parti !


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Tu l'as mise en application ?
> 
> On peut avoir des retours d'expérience ?



J'ai dit quelle était claire, j'ai pas dit qu'elle était bonne.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Claire n'est pas bonne ?


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Claire n'est pas bonne ?



Et pourtant, elle est rédactrice, non ?

Elle doit faire des ménages, il me semble.


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Claire n'est pas bonne ?



:mouais: C'est pas clair .... La bonne n'est pas claire ?


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Dites donc, Dupont & Dupond, là, avec vos petits jeux de mots et vos petites réflexion sur la vie de tous les jours, vous ne seriez pas des petits posteurs à la française assomant, des fois ?


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Dites donc, Dupont & Dupond, là, avec vos petits jeux de mots et vos petites réflexion sur la vie de tous les jours, vous ne seriez pas des petits posteurs à la française assomant, des fois ?



Des nains posteurs ?


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Des nains posteurs ?


C'est du réchauffé de ce matin.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Février 2012)

Moi quand je tiens quelque chose...


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Si tu en tiens une bonne - est-ce Claire ?


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Si tu en tiens une bonne - est-ce Claire ?



Non, c'est pas Claire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi quand je tiens quelque chose...



Change pas de main...


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Puisqu'on parle boulot, si passe dans le coin un milliardaire un peu con-con qui serait près à payer très cher des jeux de mots tout pourris pour faire vaguement sourire deux pelés et trois tondus sur un forum...


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2012)

Elle était pas drôle mon histoire de bonne / journaliste / ménage ?


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Nan, mais ce serait pour acheter les miennes de vannes, pas les tiennes !
Oh l'autre, hé, piqueur de job !


----------



## Chris017 (15 Février 2012)

Waow...et vous avez tenu 2 pages quand même!!!


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2012)

Ah mais, ici (au bar), "ils" peuvent tenir bien plus que 2 pages...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2012)

J'avais à proposer :
- le casse d'une banque
- la prise d'otage avec demande de rançon
- la prestation de terrorisme façon Carlos

Mais pour ça faut sortir de chez soi.

Pas d'autre idée. Désolé.


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2012)

IVANOE a dit:


> J'avais à proposer :
> - le casse d'une banque
> - la prise d'otage avec demande de rançon
> - la prestation de terrorisme façon Carlos
> ...



On peut même pas braquer une banque par internet?!! C'est nul!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> On peut même pas braquer une banque par internet?!! C'est nul!!



A voir en jouant aux Sims.


----------



## Chris017 (17 Février 2012)

Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser, Mystery Shoppers Inc rechercherait des clients mystères en France...j'ai été contactée par quelqu'un qui "travaillerait" pour eux...j'en suis encore au stade de l'enquête "arnaque ou pas"...
Si quelqu'un en a entendu parler, je veux bien des infos!! 

Bonne soirée à tous!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

Chris017 a dit:


> Pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser, Mystery Shoppers Inc rechercherait des clients mystères en France...j'ai été contactée par quelqu'un qui "travaillerait" pour eux...j'en suis encore au stade de l'enquête "arnaque ou pas"...
> Si quelqu'un en a entendu parler, je veux bien des infos!!
> 
> Bonne soirée à tous!



Un petit passage par ce lien : http://www.multi-value.com/fr/mystery_shoppers/multi-value.html
J'ai fait cela 10 ans, pour un groupe hôtelier, en général on est contacté directement par le management du groupe concerné, voir par un membre du CADM. 

Ca paye bien, dans ce milieu, pour les visites des magasins c'est pas de tout repos.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2012)

On recherche des testeurs médicaux pour les laboratoires Servier.
Prévoir une assurance-vie.


----------



## Chris017 (18 Février 2012)

Merci Ificti, inscription réalisée... Pour les visites magasin, je connais bien, j'étais commerciale dans la grande distribution. Pas de tout repos, mais intéressant!! 
J'espère juste que çà va marcher, et vite!!

Concernant les tests pour Servier, j'ai bien une assurance vie, mais...euh, non!!! 
J'ai encore quelques années devant moi normalement!

Pour l'info que j'avais précédemment donnée... cumul : adresse g;mail ; messages blindés de fautes ; travail avec Western Union... 3 points qui me laissent penser qu'il vaut mieux faire gaffe!!! 

A bientôt!!


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2012)

Sinon ,j'ai vu une annonce pour tester des implants mammaires.
Le temps de remettre la main dessus  et je fais passer l'info.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2012)

da capo a dit:


> Sinon ,j'ai vu une annonce pour tester des implants mammaires.
> Le temps de remettre la main dessus  et je fais passer l'info.



Tu pensais à cet article


----------

